# Frog or Toad?



## reptileKev81 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tonight I went to take my dog, Dozer, out the back to go toilet in the backyard.
Before I sat down, I noticed a cheeky little critter had stolen my seat! lol

Here he is. Does anyone know if it is a frog or a toad?
Is it a Cane toad? And if it is, is there any danger to the family or the dog?

Any tips on relocating it?
I would hate my dog to catch it or worse.
While he is there, we have locked his doggy door so he cant go outside, as he is quite keen to meet our unexpected visitor.

Pics are attached.

Cheers
Kev


----------



## Bray-Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure hes a cane toad. From what I've read the best way to tell is those risen glands on the top of his head, behind his eyes. Apparently there isn't anything else close to it. Not a lot of experience but I'd say he's a caney


----------



## MrGoodspeed (Nov 19, 2009)

looks like a perons tree frog, litoria peronii, bit hard to tell from the pics though


----------



## MrGoodspeed (Nov 19, 2009)

Bray-Dog said:


> I'm pretty sure hes a cane toad. From what I've read the best way to tell is those risen glands on the top of his head, behind his eyes. Apparently there isn't anything else close to it. Not a lot of experience but I'd say he's a caney


 
you are completely wrong, what are you judging it as a cane toad on, if you are not sure dont add your opinion, we dont want more of our native frogs dead, sorry for the harsh reply.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 19, 2009)

deffs not a cane toad


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah I apologize about the quality. My good camera is busted, and the camera on my iphone 3gs has no flash.
So only camera available is a crappy 2megapixel one.

My first impression were to think it was a cane toad due to the brown colour and dry looking and bumpy skin.

If it is, is there any danger of my dog getting sick or even dying if he gets his paws on it?
If so i would like to move it out of our backyard


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 19, 2009)

Also wondering if they are quick and agile enough to escape a cheeky dog chasing it?
If they aren't I will definately have to move it


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 19, 2009)

It is not a cane toad. Cane toads do not have digital pads


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Bearded_Lady!
Excuse my ignorance, but what are digital pads? I assume your referring to its feet?
Any tips on catching and relocating it? I was planning to catch it and release it in the front garden. Any tips?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 19, 2009)

Digital pads are the terminal bits of the digits (fingers). Get a bit of dechlorinated water (eg bottled water) and soak your hands so they are nice and wet and you can gently cup the frog and release it to the surrounding bush/trees. If you dont want to pick it up, you can coax it into a jar or a glass and then let it go that way.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Froggy Successfully relocated *

Ok guys, Froggy has been relocated.
What I did was put an ice cream container over him, then I carried the chair out to the front garden and placed it there.
After a few minutes he hopped into the garden. Unfortunately there isnt any bush closeby and all the nearby trees branches are way up high.
Another pic of him in the garden has been attached
Once again I apologise for the picture quality.
I thought I would be happy with just the camera on my phone but after this it has prompted me to go out tomorrow and get a new camera.
Anyways, thanks for your advice and have a good weekend guys.
Cheers Kev


----------



## JasonL (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, looks to be Litoria peronii - female.


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 20, 2009)

Whats ur locality
It may not be a perons as their are a few similiar species and locale would be a good way to id


----------



## MrGoodspeed (Nov 20, 2009)

a frog I have found very similar to perons is a tylers tree frog, not sure how to tell the difference really, I have just been using the eye pattern. was out somewhere the other week and there were pairs of tylers, perons all in amplex right next to each everywhere.


----------



## MarcAtterton (Nov 20, 2009)

definately litoria peronii


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi

Definatley litoria peroni. You can tell it's a tree frog by it's large discs and it's distinctive eye pattern.


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 20, 2009)

MarcAtterton said:


> definately litoria peronii


I dont know how u can be so sure without knowing locality
especially with those pics


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi guys.
I live in Wattle Grove, post code 2173 which is about 10 minutes drive from liverpool, in Sydneys south west.
I remember while looking at him I was fascinated with his unique eyes!
So I've googled the litoria peroni and agree that it is the same frog that I saw!
Thanks alot! We seem to get alot of different frogs around here and this is the second one this year that's visited our place. And thanks to you guys its the first time I've learnt something from em.
Cheers!

P.S I promise to have a better camera for pics next time


----------



## JasonL (Nov 20, 2009)

Wattle Grove if full of L. peronii, their call sounds like a sick evil clown....lol.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 20, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Wattle Grove if full of L. peronii, their call sounds like a sick evil clown....lol.



lol, on frogs.org.au
"Sometimes known as the Maniacal Cackle Frog due to its distinctive call."


----------



## JasonL (Nov 20, 2009)

magick81 said:


> lol, on frogs.org.au
> "Sometimes known as the Maniacal Cackle Frog due to its distinctive call."



I prefer Sick Evil Laughing Clown Frog myself..... just the scare the young kiddies


----------



## MrGoodspeed (Nov 20, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I prefer Sick Evil Laughing Clown Frog myself..... just the scare the young kiddies


 
not if its outside your window, its annoying at night, heaps have been calling because all the rain and they have to always hang around the windows, and when you cant hear them its just the hundreds of fallax in the dam next door. would be much nicer having something like a "wark wark wark" from a great barred frog


----------



## frogboy77 (Jun 11, 2010)

definetly a perons, can tell by the orange-yellow colour on his legs in the picture of him in the bush


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 11, 2010)

cane toads imo sit upright kind of like a dog i dont think i have ever seen one that lays down like that.


----------



## sandswimmer (Jun 11, 2010)

Dr_Greenthumb said:


> I dont know how u can be so sure without knowing locality
> especially with those pics



100% litoria peroni. Only frog in Australia with a cross-shaped iris.


----------



## Midcoaster (Jun 11, 2010)

cane toads have toes n claws and rough dry skin thats the best way to tell them apart! its a harmless tree frog species


----------

